# Palms Road Update



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It's 10:15am Saturday morning and I just got off the phone with Icebucketjohn. Him and Mrphish are on the ice at Palms Road. He said they've already drilled 25 holes and are working their way to the island. Only 2 fish caught(1 big redear and 1 small gill) so far. Bucket said the ice is 3-3+ inches thich and they are the only 2 guys on the ice...............Mark


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

nothing like making swiss cheese out of the first good ice lol.. walked on the pond here at work again and i was looking at 3 maybe stretch 4 at the most.. ill be out tomorrow after work with minium gear


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Come on Bret,I hope we'll be able to drill that many holes when we're old farts........Mark


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Met Mrphish42 at 8:30am (Saturday 12/19) at Palm Road. Both of us were suprised nobody else was venturing onto the ice and we were the first ones at the parkinig lot. (My son, Nathan & his buddy Josh, showed up at 11:30 to get a first season taste test of ice fishing also).

Ice thickness was 3-4"... Good, Solid Ice. Of course the ice was decreasing as we made our way across the bay. Altogether, we must've drilled over 40+ holes. 

Right off the bat, Mrphish42 caught a nice redear and both of thought we'd have a good first day catch ratio. Needless to say, we hunted hard for them and landed only 20 gills. We fished till 1:15 pm. I kept a dozen.

Regardless of the catch,* IT FELT GREAT TO BE OUT ON THE ICE DRILLING HOLES, CATCHIN A FEW GILLS, WATCHIN' THE SNOW COME DOWN AND HAVING A BLAST!*


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I went out to Palm and just took a walk not fishing. I followed your holes and damn you guys did some drilling. It was just nice to get to walk out there . I will be heading out Monday for my 1st outing of the year. 
I was also supprised to see most of the main lake covered but Congress still a little to thin.

Tomorrow will I will be trying to land my first smelt or hopefully 100.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Both of us were surpised there weren't other icers out there. We just shook our heads and wondered about yesteryear when hundreds of shanty's dotted Mogadore. 

As you saw, we went straight across the bay then turned West towards the big island. 

Despite all that drilling, we never did find a deep, hole or pocket where the gills were stacked up like cordwood.

My next outing will be Monday. Not sure where I'll go. It depends on the weather conditions during the next 36 hrs. Would like to hit Nimi at C-5. May take a drive Sunday afternoon to check it out. 'm not too excited about OSP, but won't rule it out.

FYI: Drove to *Ladue Reservoir* Tonight: 90% Ice Covered, north of 422, but Totally UNSAFE.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the update John. I thought about venturing out, but I'm going to play it safer that I usually do and wait a week. I have the shanty up and stretching out in the garage and have the Vexilar on the charge. 

I hope the cold nights continue and we don't get too much snow!

Be safe out there guys!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> hundreds of shanty's dotted Mogadore


wow....was the fishing that good in the old days, or did these guys just "hang up their ice rods"....

im glad you two got out and had a good time, and thanks for the ice updates.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep the fishing was that good. There was a time when Mogadore was rated the #1 panfish lake in Ohio by several magazines. It used to look like a small city at night and good luck finding a parking space. Cars used to line RT 43 from the Ankor to the big hill.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, those were the days! Hard to believe how much it's declined.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

It has changed. It is now probably among the best Bass Lakes.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Even up until a few years ago, I would rarely leave Mogadore without a nice mess of BIG gills, I think it was my fault because it declined as soon as I got a Vex. I had spots on the west side of 43 that I had been fishing since the '80s that were just that good: show up about 90 minutes before dark, catch a mess, leave at dark, you could set your watch by the flats bite. Haven't caught a decent size gill the last three times I went out there. The amazing thing about that lake was how few small fish I used to catch west of 43, I would go whole seasons and only catch a few throwback size gills. Maybe those days will return, but it is sad to me that it is not what it used to be.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

swone said:


> I think it was my fault because it declined as soon as I got a Vex.


Many of us have been wondering how it happened. Now we know.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Did some running around today (taxidermy shop...yea!!) and stopped by Palm rd just to see how it was doing and I ran into icebucket and mrphish42. Nice meeting you guys today. I hope Scumfrog and myself run into you guys while our lines are wet. Have a good Holiday.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

leeabu said:


> Yep the fishing was that good. There was a time when Mogadore was rated the #1 panfish lake in Ohio by several magazines. It used to look like a small city at night and good luck finding a parking space. Cars used to line RT 43 from the Ankor to the big hill.


I remember that. You could see shantys everywhere at night.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mrphish42 & I hit Palm Rd again on Monday. *The ice hasnt thickend up much since Saturday...* *still 3-4". *We fished from 9:00 am to 1:00 PM. Again drilled over 40 holes hunting for the buggers. We caught over 30 gills, with 2 nice hogs, and kept only 11. John missed 2 nice bass and a nice perch. 

2 others were fishing on the Eastern side towards Ranffield Rd. 

Cant Wait for thicker ice.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

keep up the good scouting reports guys!! nice job, saves fuel.
oh by the way icebucket, could you put a red flag at the honeyhole when you find it??
I promice not to fish it.

thanks again,
bill


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Icebucket check behind him he has his fingers crossed...When he said he promiced not to fish it.....JIM....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Despite all the hole drilling by me & Mrphish42 since Saturday, we havent hit the "Honey Hole" yet at Palm Rd. Dont know if we'll ever do so, b/c we're waiting for better ice conditions elsewhere. Hitting Palm Rd is just a way of maintaining our sanity and getting rid of early cabin fever.

Even though our efforts havent paid off in fillets, the experience has certainly paid off in lake knowledge, testing our gear and overall ice fishing comradere'. Seeiing the coyote yesterday was a treat also.

Better than a red flag, why dont I simply send you the GPS coordinates? That way, I can be sure nobody else will hit the spot. Only problem is that I dont have a GPS. I can guess at if if you like!

All I can say is: "IT SURE BEATS SITTING IN THE HOUSE IN FRONT OF THE BOOB TUBE"..... AND I'M ENJOYING THE TIME ON THE ICE MRPHISH.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

hopefully Santa does'nt bring to much rain


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

where's palm road ? near what lake ? mogadore ?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mogadore Reservoir: Far Eastern Side

US 224 or I-76 to SR 43 to Randolf Rd (East) 2 miles to Palm Rd (North) 1 mile


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

so i would have to go 43 south past the lake ?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Largest gill in 2 outings at Palm Road.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=27649&stc=1&d=1261544148


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Morning IBJ.......Believe me. That one is small, compared to the "Large Redear" that followed my jig up to just 10" or so under the ice yesterday........like looking down on an aquarium (as you well know)......and he was in the 11"+ range ( but was only interested in being a "sniffer", just would not take the jig. Man.....that still gets me pumped up. My fishing time was shorter, yesterday and I did (par) as to what we have been catching in numbers. Was joined around noon by OGF'ers "pikedaddy" and "bszone"(with his 2 buddies). Numbers are starting to grow ( of fishermen) hitting the ice in this area. Of course "it's the been the only "LAKE" GAME IN TOWN) with some ponds fishable. I counted 11 guys that hit there, while I was on the ice. Different from just you and me..... We'll see what this short warm up and rain do. Hope not much damage....and the cold blast to follow. should get things really going on.....We will find some fishable ice somewhere.......Oh yes. Mark checked some local water and not a bit of ice there. Guess thats what having water 55' deep does to keeping the temp. still up there...See ya soon.........jOn sR.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It would be a thrill to pull a hog gill of that size out of a 4' hole for sure.

The Saturday following Christmas may be my next opportunity. I'll be working both Christmas Eve and Saturday. The weather in the next day or so will determine whether the ice degrades substantially or minimally.


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

after mrphish42 left only like 25 fish caught between 4 guys. only 5 or 6 keeper size. very slow extreamly light hitters. could see alot swimming around not to many nibblers though. most fish caught were tiny, mabey the front had something to do with it. hoping to get out again soon. might wait until some other water is safe.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Took out the shanty and fished for 4 hours...It took 4 or 5 moves before I found a pocket that was actually holding fish. I found a pretty good "gill highway", but many of the fish would come up sniff and then turn their nose up at it. Other than trying every jig I had and changing between gulp, waxies, and maggots the fish just didn't want to cooperate. Saw about 14 gills, but only one actually picked up the jig and I caught him. Probably about 6". Swear that place is like an aquarium...

Pressure was on the way up on the barometer, probably explains it.

Talked to one other guy who was leaving while I was and he had only caught one also. 

Ice is extremely clear and I measured 3 1/2" with my leatherman. Looks like it's supposed to get cold next week after this rain...won't find me back on the water until next weekend probably.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

cheezemm2...Glad you at least got to shake off the cob-webs and hit the ice....Sight fishing (which while in a shanty) is 100% of the time...in that clear water, sure can be a blast...and even better, when some of the bigger gills or a stray perch come by. But any time spent fishing (ice or not) is as good as it gets........Have a great Holiday...jON sR.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm fishing there x-mas eve morning at 7:30 am if any wants to go


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be checking on Saturday too, depending on how much rain falls... We'll see.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey you guys in the Akron area, my uncle just moved to Tallmadge from Zanesville, and he and I are looking to do some icefishing around there this year, hopefully next week. If any of you need some company on the ice send me a pm or reply, we can both go pretty much anyday that the ice is good. We're both off of work through the 3rd of Jan.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Spoke with a few icers as they were retuning to the parking lot at evening dusk., 12/24/09. All had some panfish...some had better luck than others. 3 were venturing Westward towards the island. _*It was nice to see a young boy on the ice with his dad*_


----------

